# [NEW] Free Harp Glissandos - Violin Runs - Celestial Strings - Soft Imperial Piano - Fujara - BBO



## Ben (Apr 12, 2022)

Free Harp Glissandos:





HARP GLISSANDOS - Vienna Symphonic Library


Free instrument for the Vienna Symphonic Library's Synchron Player.




www.vsl.co.at







---

Free Violin Runs - Get it here:





VIOLIN RUNS - Vienna Symphonic Library


Free instrument for the Vienna Symphonic Library's Synchron Player.




www.vsl.co.at







New to VSL and/or iLok? Here is a step-by-step video, guiding you through the entire process:



---

Free Celestial Strings - Get it here:





CELESTIAL STRINGS - Vienna Symphonic Library


Free instrument for the Vienna Symphonic Library's Synchron Player.




www.vsl.co.at







---

Free Soft Imperial - Get it here:





SOFT IMPERIAL - Vienna Symphonic Library


Free instrument for the Vienna Symphonic Library's Synchron Piano software.




www.vsl.co.at







---

Free Big Bang Orchestra:






FREE BASICS - Vienna Symphonic Library


Get ready to go big and bold with our brand-new BIG BANG ORCHESTRA – for free! Create large orchestrations in no time. Beef up your existing tracks and inject some inspiration into your composing process.




www.vsl.co.at





---



Hello Free Instruments!

I’m happy to announce our next library: A Fujara flute, sampled with highest attention to detail and multiple mics - and the best part: *It's free for everyone*!
*There is no USB-key requirement* - you can choose between iLok USB key *and/or *machine activation (2 activations included; no Cloud option for free instruments).

Get it here: https://www.vsl.co.at/Fujara_Flute

If you are new to VSL I also recommend to get the free Big Bang Orchestra from here: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO


----------



## widescreen (Apr 12, 2022)

Already licensed. Sadly I cannot test it until the evening. But the demos sound NICE!


----------



## zouzou (Apr 12, 2022)

What a fantastic instrument!
Thank you very much for this beautiful gift Ben!


----------



## el-bo (Apr 12, 2022)

Brilliant! Sounds great! And I completely forgot that I can now get my hands on BBO.

THanks


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 12, 2022)

How kind. Please thank everyone at HQ for this. I am looking forward to playing with this this evening.


----------



## VVEremita (Apr 12, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## cedricm (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks!!


----------



## tcb (Apr 12, 2022)

Thank you!The flute sounds great!


----------



## holywilly (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks VSL!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 12, 2022)

Sweet


----------



## Ben (Apr 12, 2022)

Check out this demo by @Guy Bacos !


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 12, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## RSK (Apr 12, 2022)

Sounds great! Thanks!


----------



## devonmyles (Apr 12, 2022)

Sounds lovely...Thank you VSL!


----------



## Markastellor (Apr 12, 2022)

It's funny. I saw the headline "Free Fujara" and I thought it was a political statement. I wondered where this country "Fujara" was.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 12, 2022)

Fantastic! Many thanks!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Piotrek K. (Apr 12, 2022)

Markastellor said:


> I saw the headline "Free Fujara" and I thought it was a political statement. I wondered where this country "Fujara" was.


Hehe, in polish "fujara" has few fun meanings (outside of being an instrument as well) 

Great gift VSL!


----------



## Markastellor (Apr 12, 2022)

By the way, I forgot to say thanks. I really appreciated the free Big Bang Orchestra you gave us, also...and bought several other BBO's as a result.


----------



## ptram (Apr 12, 2022)

Yay! The first in a series of European folk instruments, sampled in the VSL way!

Thank you very much!

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Apr 12, 2022)

Markastellor said:


> By the way, I forgot to say thanks. I really appreciated the free Big Bang Orchestra you gave us, also...and bought several other BBO's as a result.


Btw, in case you have not noticed yet: We have added new FX presets for the free BBO! My colleague Johannes and myself have tried to create a few useful and different sounding presets for the free instruments - I hope you will enjoy these!


----------



## emilio_n (Apr 12, 2022)

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Groctave (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks VSL! I needed this type of flute sound for a short movie I'm working on


----------



## Ben (Apr 12, 2022)

Walkthrough time!


----------



## pcohen12 (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks so much, VSL, for the generous gift!


----------



## CT (Apr 12, 2022)

Sounds cool! Seems like getting away from eLicenser/Vienna Key is going to be a very beneficial thing for both VSL and composers.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 12, 2022)

Ben said:


> Btw, in case you have not noticed yet: We have added new FX presets for the free BBO! My colleague Johannes and myself have tried to create a few useful and different sounding presets for the free instruments - I hope you will enjoy these!


@ Ben _ THX ! On My VSL, but BBO does not show any dates in 2022. 
Which selection to get your cool FX presets ??


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 12, 2022)

Really nice freeby, thank you. Might grab it eventually.


----------



## Ben (Apr 12, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> @ Ben _ THX ! On My VSL, but BBO does not show any dates in 2022.
> Which selection to get your cool FX presets ??


Simply install it from the Vienna Assistant.


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 12, 2022)

Thank you very much VSL... I trust this is the beginning of some wonderful ethnic instrument libraries from VSL 

Many blessings,

Maximus


----------



## zolhof (Apr 12, 2022)

Dark Era is my go to library for fujara but this one is a huge improvement--and free!  Utterly impressed with the love put into it, so playable. Thank you @Ben, I hope you guys keep sampling folk instruments in the Synchron Stage, you definitely have something special going on here.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 12, 2022)

This is an awesome instrument! I didn't realize its history until now, as it has been included in other libraries but not written up in as much detail. So nice to have so many articulations, and Synchron Stage! But I guess this really falls in with Historic Woodwinds more than being a first stab at a world library. We shall see!


----------



## Daren Audio (Apr 12, 2022)

Many Thanks!


----------



## Russell Anderson (Apr 12, 2022)

DE JA VU! I have been to th...



Ben said:


> Fujara



...wrong thread


----------



## Jett Hitt (Apr 12, 2022)

Does anyone have a good resource for reading about this instrument? The problem with all of these exotic flutes is that they are never covered in orchestration books.


----------



## smellypants (Apr 12, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> This is an awesome instrument! I didn't realize its history until now, as it has been included in other libraries but not written up in as much detail. So nice to have so many articulations, and Synchron Stage! But I guess this really falls in with Historic Woodwinds more than being a first stab at a world library. We shall see!


Yes this is interesting... A new venture into world instruments or a continuation of historic woodwinds for VSL. We shall see indeed!


----------



## Vladinemir (Apr 13, 2022)

That's funny, I was looking for fujara lib a couple of weeks ago and concluded there is none as a single playable instrument. Even tried to emulate overtone tongued sweep with voice

View attachment Sweep.mp3

Luckily, won't have to do that again. 
If I could choose one instrument to be deeply sampled, it would be this one. Didn't see it coming from VSL though so thank you very much for this.
I wish you lot of fun with creating new instruments. Koncovka would fit nicely with fujara (i have feeling you have that one already) and maybe bagpipes.
You could add sheep bells ensemble as background pad just for fun.


----------



## applegrovebard (Apr 13, 2022)

Installed but not yet played. It really makes sound commercial sense to release quality freebies like this. Up to now I've had no VSL products. Their pianos are tempting but too pricey, given that I have so many pianos. But now I'm registered with VSL, have the Synchron player installed., will get an opportunity to become familiar with it. Assuming the Fujara is good, I'll start considering other VSL products for purchase.


----------



## Ben (Apr 13, 2022)

applegrovebard said:


> Installed but not yet played. It really makes sound commercial sense to release quality freebies like this. Up to now I've had no VSL products. Their pianos are tempting but too pricey, given that I have so many pianos. But now I'm registered with VSL, have the Synchron player installed., will get an opportunity to become familiar with it. Assuming the Fujara is good, I'll start considering other VSL products for purchase.


Don't forget https://www.vsl.co.at/bbo


----------



## poly6 (Apr 13, 2022)

applegrovebard said:


> Installed but not yet played. It really makes sound commercial sense to release quality freebies like this. Up to now I've had no VSL products. Their pianos are tempting but too pricey, given that I have so many pianos. But now I'm registered with VSL, have the Synchron player installed., will get an opportunity to become familiar with it. Assuming the Fujara is good, I'll start considering other VSL products for purchase.


I too have found myself not willing or able to buy a VSL instrument (or buy an iLok dongle), though I have been tempted. But with the Fujara and BBO, I find myself taking my first "sip" of the VSL experience. Music isn't my profession, it's only a "hobby", so I'm not likely to ever sink the hundred/thousands of dollars to become a VSL "fanboy" but I'm one step closer to probably eventually buying that VSL piano I have on my wishlist. 

So yes, this does make sense commercially for VSL. "The first hit is free"


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 13, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## AllanH (Apr 14, 2022)

Thank you VSL for a very unique free instrument. I had had never really wanted to install "yet another" player but this kicked me off the fence. The Vienna Assistant and the synchron player just worked and I really like the clean and efficient UI of the Player.


----------



## Antonio Zarza (Apr 14, 2022)

This instrument come with only one layer for the long notes? Since the preset doesn’t have VelXF open. Am I wrong? In that case, only with expression and Volume is the way to use it right?


----------



## Ben (Apr 14, 2022)

Antonio Zarza said:


> This instrument come with only one layer for the long notes? Since the preset doesn’t have VelXF open. Am I wrong? In that case, only with expression and Volume is the way to use it right?


Yes, only one velocity layer. Modwheel is mapped to timbre adjust, additionally you can use Expression to shape the sound.


----------



## Antonio Zarza (Apr 14, 2022)

Thanks for the info @Ben !! It sounds awesome!


----------



## holywilly (Apr 14, 2022)

I wish there’s legato for monophonic playing, or is it possible to make some slot monophonic?


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 14, 2022)

Here are Logic/Cubase/S1/DP and Cakewalk maps for the Free Fujara. If you need help installing the keys switching maps, go here: 



https://www.youtube.com/c/babylonwaves-art-conductor



Happy Easter!


----------



## Ben (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2022)

Free Soft Imperial - Get it here:





SOFT IMPERIAL - Vienna Symphonic Library


Free instrument for the Vienna Symphonic Library's Synchron Piano software.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Markrs (Apr 21, 2022)

Wow, thank you VSL for another great freebie!


----------



## widescreen (Apr 21, 2022)

Ben said:


> Free Soft Imperial - Get it here:


Sounds amazing!
Are these samples already included in the full Bösendorfer and the presets planned for an update? I have bought it recently but not explored it to full extent.


----------



## ptram (Apr 21, 2022)

Thank you for this new gift! It sounds magnificent, it is great and no-nonsense sound design, and I see how it can abundantly be used in movie soundtracks.

I also hope this is a first (successful) try to synchronize the full Vienna Imperial…

Paolo


----------



## PhilA (Apr 21, 2022)

Another piano and a free one at that. Thank you so much 😎👍🏻


----------



## tcb (Apr 21, 2022)

Thank you! Downloading


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 21, 2022)

Can’t wait to download this beauty when I get home from work tonight!!


----------



## ShidoStrife (Apr 21, 2022)

Sorry Ben, I'm not familiar with the old Imperial library. What's actually 'soft' from this free one? Is it just the soft dynamic layers?


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 21, 2022)

Very nice, thank you!


----------



## Rudianos (Apr 21, 2022)

Excellent ... Have to say the Vienna Imperial is the best most flexible piano. Nice to see some advancement of it within Synchron player. In the Vienna Imperial players I would sometimes try to achieve this type of tone.


----------



## holywilly (Apr 21, 2022)

Awesome, thanks VSL.

Are we constantly getting free instruments from now on?


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 21, 2022)

I also have to add, the process of converting my licenses to the ilok thingy was super easy. And took only a minute of work! Impressed with the new player too. Instruments Load instantly.


----------



## CGR (Apr 22, 2022)

Here's an excerpt of Henry Mancini's 'Days of Wine & Roses' played by Doug McKenzie with the Soft Imperial, with the Short Reverb Mixer Preset:

View attachment VSL - Soft Imperial - Days of Wines and Roses_01.mp3


----------



## Jett Hitt (Apr 22, 2022)

CGR said:


> Here's an excerpt of Henry Mancini's 'Days of Wine & Roses' played by Doug McKenzie with the Soft Imperial, with the Short Reverb Mixer Preset:
> 
> View attachment VSL - Soft Imperial - Days of Wines and Roses_01.mp3


So is this from the very first Bösendorfer that VSL did? The old legacy one?


----------



## Ben (Apr 22, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> So is this from the very first Bösendorfer that VSL did? The old legacy one?


No.


----------



## dts_marin (Apr 22, 2022)

Thanks for the great piano. Amazing quality!


----------



## ReelToLogic (Apr 22, 2022)

Ben said:


> Free Soft Imperial - Get it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Ben,

Thanks very much for this free piano! I have couple of questions I'd appreciate your help with:

1) I haven't yet converted my VSL libraries to iLok (I will in the coming months). When I went to get the free piano it asked for my iLok ID so that "we can deposit your licenses in your iLok account". If I do that, will ALL my licenses to moved to iLok so I won't be able to use them with my Vienna key right now or will my other libraries still work with my Vienna key until I go though the new download processs?

2) I noticed that my Special Edition libraries are coded "not compatible with iLok". Does that mean that even after I convert my other licenses to iLok I'll need to keep using my Vienna key if I want to keep using my Special Editions?
EDIT: I just noticed that there are other entries for Special Edition libraries in my list that are coded "not yet converted to iLok". They say things like "SE Volume 2" instead of "SE Volume 2 - Strings". Does that mean that my specific Special Editions CAN be converted to iLok and I will be able to stop using my Vienna Key?

Thanks for all the support you provide on this forum!


----------



## EanS (Apr 22, 2022)

ReelToLogic said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Thanks very much for this free piano! I have couple of questions I'd appreciate your help with:
> 
> ...


Free instruments are iLok Machine based. Paid ones are iLok Cloud activated ones (or dongle).

So you can go and follow the steps they tell you in the email.

Add to cart
Checkout
Open iLok
Look for the Imperial Piano, activate on your machine (will ask and etc...)
Open Vienna Assistant, install Piano.
I didn't move from Viennakey to iLok but for me the best way to add your iLok account to your VSL account was by getting a free instrument and indicate your iLok account when checking out. From there, it starts recognizing everything you get from VSL. On 3rd party vendors at least Audiodeluxe, you just confirm your email that is the same as VSL's and VSL directly will send licenses already activated on iLok/ Vienna Assistant.


----------



## Ben (Apr 22, 2022)

ReelToLogic said:


> 1) I haven't yet converted my VSL libraries to iLok (I will in the coming months). When I went to get the free piano it asked for my iLok ID so that "we can deposit your licenses in your iLok account". If I do that, will ALL my licenses to moved to iLok so I won't be able to use them with my Vienna key right now or will my other libraries still work with my Vienna key until I go though the new download processs?


You keep your eLicenser licenses and they will continue to work.
But be aware that you can't use eLicenser and iLok content at the same time. So you have to re-download all libraries if you want to use the free piano together with the other libraries.



ReelToLogic said:


> 2) I noticed that my Special Edition libraries are coded "not compatible with iLok". Does that mean that even after I convert my other licenses to iLok I'll need to keep using my Vienna key if I want to keep using my Special Editions?
> EDIT: I just noticed that there are other entries for Special Edition libraries in my list that are coded "not yet converted to iLok". They say things like "SE Volume 2" instead of "SE Volume 2 - Strings". Does that mean that my specific Special Editions CAN be converted to iLok and I will be able to stop using my Vienna Key?


You will potentially get a free upgrade to SE 1 / SE2 as we discontinued the smaller packages.


----------



## CGR (Apr 22, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> So is this from the very first Bösendorfer that VSL did? The old legacy one?


I believe it's based on the wonderful Vienna Imperial, which was sampled on the Silent Stage.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Apr 22, 2022)

CGR said:


> I believe it's based on the wonderful Vienna Imperial, which was sampled on the Silent Stage.


I love that instrument, and I hope this means that they are porting it to the Synchron Player. The old interface was terribly antiquated.


----------



## CGR (Apr 22, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I love that instrument, and I hope this means that they are porting it to the Synchron Player. The old interface was terribly antiquated.


Yes, probably my "desert island" sampled piano. Here's another short & simple demo with the Ethereal preset of the Soft Imperial:


----------



## AllanH (Apr 23, 2022)

The "Soft Imperial" is a beautiful piano. I will most certainly use it moving forward. Thanks to @VSL for offering such high-quality free instruments.


----------



## blaggins (Apr 23, 2022)

This is a very inspiring piano and a pleasure to play around with (well once I get the levels right, I found it very quiet at first and it felt a bit subdued, this is of course no problem since it's easy enough to play with velocity curves and overall volume.) Thank you @Ben and VSL, I'm hoping to get a lot of use from it in the future.

For now I was inspired to revive this kind of jazzy short piano ditty I wrote during the holidays, but then abandoned. I threw a little bit of Valhalla Shimmer at the Soft Imperial (I'm talking tiny amount) and a bit of Seventh Heaven as well. I was trying for a dream-like quality but with definition, and this piano seems perfect for that kind of sound.


----------



## lumcas (Apr 24, 2022)

applegrovebard said:


> Installed but not yet played. It really makes sound commercial sense to release quality freebies like this. Up to now I've had no VSL products. Their pianos are tempting but too pricey, given that I have so many pianos. But now I'm registered with VSL, have the Synchron player installed., will get an opportunity to become familiar with it. Assuming the Fujara is good, I'll start considering other VSL products for purchase.


I know I'm gonna sound like a VSL shill, but I've also have had some major gripes with the iLok conversion process and Vienna Assistant which will hopefully be all ironed out. Regarding the pianos - I don't consider them expensive at all. I happened to be a piano libraries junkie, always watching for any new, shiny, better piano library and I've collected many many dozens over the years. I can only assure you, that since I purchased my first VSL Synchron piano library, I've just quit looking for another - better one. These piano libraries have already saved me and will save me a lot of money in the long run. Watch for sales, maybe buy some VSL 3 for 2 vouchers when available and you can get them for a very good price considering the overall quality, sampling consistency and the Synchron Player functionality. Make sure you're running them of off a fast SSD/M2. My two most beloved pianos are Blüthner 1895 lyrical grand, very intimate but at the same time rich sounding if it makes any sense and on the other side of the spectrum is the CFX - full sized concert grand. The Upright still wouldn't be my first choice honestly, but maybe that's just me. The bottom line - if used solo/exposed and not buried in a mix and if you are a good pianist, VSL Synchron Pianos really gives you a great value for your hard earned cash.


----------



## filipjonathan (Apr 25, 2022)

Hey @Ben, do you mind telling us how many velocity layers are there in Soft Imperial?


----------



## Ben (Apr 25, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Hey @Ben, do you mind telling us how many velocity layers are there in Soft Imperial?


If I'm not mistaken there are around 8 velocity layers, but I do not know the exact number.


----------



## filipjonathan (Apr 25, 2022)

Ben said:


> If I'm not mistaken there are around 8 velocity layers, but I do not know the exact number.


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## applegrovebard (Apr 26, 2022)

lumcas said:


> I know I'm gonna sound like a VSL shill, but I've also have had some major gripes with the iLok conversion process and Vienna Assistant which will hopefully be all ironed out. Regarding the pianos - I don't consider them expensive at all. I happened to be a piano libraries junkie, always watching for any new, shiny, better piano library and I've collected many many dozens over the years. I can only assure you, that since I purchased my first VSL Synchron piano library, I've just quit looking for another - better one. These piano libraries have already saved me and will save me a lot of money in the long run. Watch for sales, maybe buy some VSL 3 for 2 vouchers when available and you can get them for a very good price considering the overall quality, sampling consistency and the Synchron Player functionality. Make sure you're running them of off a fast SSD/M2. My two most beloved pianos are Blüthner 1895 lyrical grand, very intimate but at the same time rich sounding if it makes any sense and on the other side of the spectrum is the CFX - full sized concert grand. The Upright still wouldn't be my first choice honestly, but maybe that's just me. The bottom line - if used solo/exposed and not buried in a mix and if you are a good pianist, VSL Synchron Pianos really gives you a great value for your hard earned cash.


Of course it largely depends on personal preferences and circumstances, whether software seems too pricey, or value for money or a tremendous bargain.

Recently (with sales) there seem to me to have been plentiful great and for me often irresistible deals. In the last few months I've picked up Pigments for £60, Hammers & Waves £188 (10 superb instruments), Ascend £59, Lion £27 etc. Then there are products like Keyscape which is quite expensive, doesn't go on sale but has extraordinary content- you get a couple of dozen meticulously sampled high end instruments. In this landscape the Synchron pianos do look very pricey to me (even with their current reductions). I acknowledge that they are right now probably the most esteemed sampled pianos. If I was starting out there would be a stronger case to buy. But I have many sampled pianos, and a number of pretty good ones- Hammers & Waves, Noire, Ravenscroft, Garritan lite, Art Vista virtual grand, Keyscape etc. Say the VSL pianos are 10-15% better than these- can I justify the price (200-500 Euros for a single piano)? Not just now.

And then there's Pianoteq. There are a growing number of players who would hold that all sampled pianos suffer from irredeemable weaknesses, that they are gigantic, bloated dinosaurs for whom extinction is just round the corner. For me there is still a fine balance between the virtues of sampling and modelling, but it could well be the case that I spend a couple of hundred euros on on a Synchron piano, only to decide that after all, as a playing experience, I still prefer Pianoteq.

I am a hobbyist and very largely I'm just requiring a piano that feels and sounds satisfying to play in my home acoustic. I don't need umpteen mic positions taking up hundreds of gigs on my drive. If VSL had (like Garritan) brought out versions of their pianos with 1 or 2 mics for under 100 euros each I would very likely have purchased more than one. (And I think there are many home-player hobbyists like me).


----------



## spicemix (Apr 26, 2022)

Nice alternative to the freebie LABS soft piano and the Heavocity Foundations version which sounds like the LABS played harder. This sounds more "deluxe" than those, which sound more "homebrew." The BBO and Sheep Bassoon thing I have no use for.

Since I'm listing free soft pianos, this is another one from Westwood that's okayish:








UPRIGHT FELT PIANO - Westwood Instruments


Download for FREE our Upright Felt Piano library for Kontakt. A character filled piano that is perfect for alternative film scores.




www.westwoodinstruments.com





And a whole list:





The Complete Felt Pianos List. Sounds Great!


I am getting to like felt pianos so decided to find all of them to see which I liked most. Please add to the list or comment or write a review or make comparisons. List your favorite felt pianos. Why do all the research? Because I felt like it! Please post the sales as they are announced...




forum.pianoworld.com


----------



## RMH (Apr 26, 2022)

@Ben !
What is the name of the patch or preset used in the demo list below?

I turned on timbre and there's no sound like this no matter how much I look at it


----------



## Ben (Apr 27, 2022)

RMH said:


> @Ben !
> What is the name of the patch or preset used in the demo list below?
> 
> I turned on timbre and there's no sound like this no matter how much I look at it


These used one of the available mixer presets in the default instrument preset (non-FX).


----------



## Ben (Apr 27, 2022)

Free Celestial Strings - Get it here:





CELESTIAL STRINGS - Vienna Symphonic Library


Free instrument for the Vienna Symphonic Library's Synchron Player.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## ptram (Apr 27, 2022)

That's fantastic! I feel much sweeter!

Hey, I like your new pricing structure! 

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 27, 2022)

@Ben ,

I really like the new VSL Business model. All Free Instruments now, and more to come, plus no dongle needed. What a change. 

Thanks for all these goodies. Now where are the Synchron Solo Strings ?


----------



## Daren Audio (Apr 27, 2022)

Ben said:


> Free Celestial Strings - Get it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Downloaded. These sound BEAUTIFUL !!!!!

~ THANKS!


----------



## FireGS (Apr 27, 2022)

Uhhhhh Ben, are y'all just giving the whole company away? You guys OK there in Vienna?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 27, 2022)

FireGS said:


> Uhhhhh Ben, are y'all just giving the whole company away? You guys OK there in Vienna?


Maybe they have been drinking, or smoking something new that's changed the entire VSL System. Whatever it is, it's been a nice change.


----------



## spicemix (Apr 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I really like the new VSL Business model. All Free Instruments now, and more to come, plus no dongle needed. What a change.


Yes the company has joined the living. Wriggled free from Steinberg illness. Behaving like a normal company now. 

Thanks for the freebs!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 27, 2022)

spicemix said:


> Wriggled free from Steinberg illness


LOL


----------



## Flyo (Apr 27, 2022)

For some reason I cannot play and see under the free libraries these new strings. What could be? Every library are in the same SSD and same root folder and so on, the others free libraries appears as usual also.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 27, 2022)

Have you activated the licence in your iLok software ?


----------



## Flyo (Apr 27, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Have you activated the licence in your iLok software ?


Every each free lib needs to been activated via ilok? I will try it again


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Apr 27, 2022)

VSL free library frenzy 🙂 love it


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 27, 2022)

Wonderful! Just curious, are the strings taken from SSP or something like that? Or is it new recordings?


----------



## devonmyles (Apr 27, 2022)

Good lord, this VSL freebie attack is never ending...

Thank you very much.
👍😁


----------



## emilio_n (Apr 27, 2022)

Sound gorgeous! Thanks for this!


----------



## AllanH (Apr 28, 2022)

The celestial strings sound really good - thank you!. On a related note, I have to say that I'm warming up to the synchron player - the layout makes a lot of sense with all the important controls immediately available on the front page, additional functionality across tabs, clean design etc. And, it works great on my older system without any issues.


----------



## Flyo (Apr 28, 2022)

Could be useful to know where came the samples of Celestian and how many players played on those sustains, if we need to pair it later on a score with others arts. Thanks for this free libs VSL.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Apr 28, 2022)

I can’t get syncron player to see the celestial string library…Its activated in ilok , installation was fine…Syncron player is up to date…any suggestions ?


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2022)

Drumdude2112 said:


> I can’t get syncron player to see the celestial string library…Its activated in ilok , installation was fine…Syncron player is up to date…any suggestions ?


Make sure to restart the Player /your DAW software to trigger product registration of the player.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 28, 2022)

Ben said:


> Make sure to restart the Player /your DAW software to trigger product registration of the player.


Will try. Similar experience on Win11 Pro /Reaper. 
Fujara and Soft Imperial appear in VSL folder as: Free Fujar Flute - ilok  & Free Soft Imperial-ilok

Celestial Strings appears as: T44_Celestial_Strings_iLok_SPv1 and does not appear in Synchron Player when loaded in Reaper ( latest v 6.56 ). Fujara and Soft Imperial are great !

(edit) Celestial Strings repeatedly shows in Vienna Assistant as Not Installed _ after repeated Downloads.


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Will try. Similar experience on Win11 Pro /Reaper.
> Fujara and Soft Imperial appear in VSL folder as: Free Fujar Flute - ilok  & Free Soft Imperial-ilok
> 
> Celestial Strings appears as: T44_Celestial_Strings_iLok_SPv1 and does not appear in Synchron Player when loaded in Reaper ( latest v 6.56 ). Fujara and Soft Imperial are great !
> ...


Double check if you have enabled offline mode in preferences. The mentioned folder contains installation data, but not the samples.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Apr 28, 2022)

Ben said:


> Make sure to restart the Player /your DAW software to trigger product registration of the player.


Thanks for the replay Ben I did in fact try that .Same result...will dbl check "offline mode"


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 28, 2022)

Ben said:


> Double check if you have enabled offline mode in preferences. The mentioned folder contains installation data, but not the samples.


Had not enabled offline mode.


Ben said:


> Double check if you have enabled offline mode in preferences. The mentioned folder contains installation data, but not the samples.


😳😳 New App _ Download Only Mode was checked _ clearly after Fujara Flute and Soft Imperial, as they installed properly. Just poor attention to complete changes from e-licenser. 
All is well. Many thanks Ben !


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Apr 28, 2022)

Ben said:


> Double check if you have enabled offline mode in preferences. The mentioned folder contains installation data, but not the samples.


I did enable offline mode...Same result


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2022)

Drumdude2112 said:


> I did enable offline mode...Same result


Simply disable it and restart the download. Should work just fine.


----------



## berndfri (Apr 28, 2022)

Ben said:


> Simply disable it and restart the download. Should work just fine.


I have the same issue on my new M1 mini: Celestial Strings repeatedly shows in Vienna Assistant as Not Installed _ after repeated Downloads and installation.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 28, 2022)

berndfri said:


> I have the same issue on my new M1 mini: Celestial Strings repeatedly shows in Vienna Assistant as Not Installed _ after repeated Downloads and installation.


You are surely doing correct steps. 
Posting since issue here was in VIENNA App - '_Preferences_ ' (Upper Left Corner) 
Download Only was checked. Reset all those Settings to Default and worked immediately. 
Hope you get sorted promptly.


----------



## berndfri (Apr 28, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> You are surely doing correct steps.
> Posting since issue here was in VIENNA App - '_Preferences_ ' (Upper Left Corner)
> Download Only was checked. Reset all those Settings to Default and worked immediately.
> Hope you get sorted promptly.


Thanks for trying to help. But no, "Download Only" is not checked. I contacted VSL support.


----------



## cuttime (Apr 28, 2022)

I have no experience with VSL products, but I've just spent about 7 hours trying to install the Soft Imperial and the Celestial Strings. I've activated them in iLok, I've downloaded the Vienna Assistant and Synchron Player. I download the "Hello Free" instruments to the folder I've selected on the drive. I open Synchron player...nothing. I scan the database...nothing. I open Vienna assistant and it says these products are not installed. Wash, rinse, repeat. I haven't had such a hard time with an installation since I tried to install Miraslav Phil from IK Mutimedia. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 28, 2022)

Are both Free libs appearing in the down load folder you chose ? What are their titles ?

Should be _ Free Soft Imperial - ilok _and_ Free Celestial Strings - ilok
Files should be: Main.syvolume _&_ Patches.syvolume


----------



## cuttime (Apr 28, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Are both Free libs appearing in the down load folder you chose ? What are their titles ?


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 28, 2022)

cuttime said:


>


That is what I had for several times, and finally changed when I found VIENNA App 'Preferences' had Download Only checked.. Have you tried deleting the SPv1 content and trying again ? 
@ Ben stated the T42, T44 Folders are missing Samples.

@ berndfri tried but this did not help. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## cuttime (Apr 28, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> That is what I had for several times, and finally changed when I found VIENNA App 'Preferences' had Download Only checked.. Have you tried deleting the SPv1 content and trying again ?
> @ Ben stated the T42, T44 Folders are missing Samples.
> 
> @ berndfri tried but this did not help. 🤷🏻‍♂️


Yes, that’s it! Thank you!


----------



## GMT (Apr 29, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Maybe they have been drinking, or smoking something new that's changed the entire VSL System. Whatever it is, it's been a nice change.


This is like a summer rain of freebies, what with Heavyocity and now VSL. All vsti companies should be encouraged to stay wasted the whole time. It's a win-win situation.


----------



## berndfri (Apr 29, 2022)

berndfri said:


> Thanks for trying to help. But no, "Download Only" is not checked. I contacted VSL support.


Thanks to VSL support I'm up and running. Stupid user error on my part for not looking in the right place on iLok. You'd think that after activating 96 previous licenses I'd know how to do it...
BTW, Celestial Strings sound great!


----------



## Ben (Apr 29, 2022)

Check out this brief demo featuring the "Cheap Radio" preset. I had a lot of fun creating this one, and I hope you will like it as well!



Did you know that there are additional controls available in the FX presets of all the free instruments? In the "Cheap Radio" preset it's the "Volume Knob" Control - simulating the volume knob of a cheap radio. Or the "Honky" control in the Granny's Piano preset, turning the piano into a honky-tonky...


----------



## Geomir (Apr 29, 2022)

Ben said:


> Check out this brief demo featuring the "Cheap Radio" preset. I had a lot of fun creating this one, and I hope you will like it as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that there are additional controls available in the FX presets of all the free instruments? In the "Cheap Radio" preset it's the "Volume Knob" Control - simulating the volume knob of a cheap radio. Or the "Honky" control in the Granny's Piano preset, turning the piano into a honky-tonky...



Amazing!  

I was surprised that you mentioned in an earlier post that the samples are not taken from the old Bösendorfer Imperial library.

This means that it's newly recorded? Out of sheer curiosity, do you still own and use the Silent Stage? Maybe we will see some more "special" dry-recorded libraries in the future?


----------



## Toroaspu (May 3, 2022)

Downloaded and activated Soft Imperial... (BTW I can see in these weeks there are few developers publishing free pianos... is there a commercial/marketing challenge?)
But the Soft Imperial release it's standing in the crowd with an amazing sound value for a free instrument...
Well! can't believe it's free...
Not to mention that the playability and usability of the Player are top of the line... until now I found playability of Pianoteq to be my best friend, but note after note I feel the Soft Imperial has strong arguments too...
@Ben, is it possible for you to unveil if this is a preview of an upcoming completely new Synchron piano? 

P.S. as a little minor complain... I find the VSL site forum a bit unfriendly from a UI point of view (at least compared to this forum), and in my current experience it's not comfortable to find posts relevant for specific piano models... (I find the 'social' around an instrument useful to figure out in the pre-buy and in the post-buy steps...) anyway it's nothing compared to the lush performance delivered by the Player


----------



## Toroaspu (May 3, 2022)

I am playing some former performances of mine by MIDI to compare the sounds, can understand the potential of Soft Imperial but it's clear from the dynamic that these MIDI were played on a different piano, hence can't exploit the Soft Imperial best from these MIDI, they need to be re-played on it... anyone knows if there is a way to get "MIDI file velocity mapping translations" between some of the major pianos on the market?


----------



## Ben (May 24, 2022)

Free Violin Runs - Get it here:





VIOLIN RUNS - Vienna Symphonic Library


Free instrument for the Vienna Symphonic Library's Synchron Player.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Digivolt (May 24, 2022)

Is there a server problem ? I tried adding it but it doesn't show in my account but when I go to buy it again I get this error


> You have already used your available amount of licenses of this product.
> We are providing 1 license with 2 activations for each free instrument.
> More information about license management can be found here.


----------



## Ben (May 24, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Is there a server problem ? I tried adding it but it doesn't show in my account but when I go to buy it again I get this error


Please PM me your email address.


----------



## rnb_2 (May 24, 2022)

My experience was similar - it appears that, if you are logged in, just adding Violin Runs to your cart is the only thing you need to do. My cart kept showing as Empty, and I got the same error as @Digivolt if I tried to add it again, but I got an email confirming "purchase", and I was able to download and activate.


----------



## Digivolt (May 24, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> My experience was similar - it appears that, if you are logged in, just adding Violin Runs to your cart is the only thing you need to do. My cart kept showing as Empty, and I got the same error as @Digivolt if I tried to add it again, but I got an email confirming "purchase", and I was able to download and activate.


Yep all fixed now, my problem was it was already in my cart, I didn't realise this as there's no indication on the cart icon that there's something in there so I was basically adding another without realising


----------



## rnb_2 (May 24, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Yep all fixed now, my problem was it was already in my cart, I didn't realise this as there's no indication on the cart icon that there's something in there so I was basically adding another without realising


My cart was empty after I added it the first time, and I couldn't add it again without getting the error you got. It apparently got added to my account when I put it in the cart the first time, even though I hadn't gone through the rest of the normal purchase process - I don't remember if the rest of the recent free instruments have been similar or not.


----------



## Gerbil (May 24, 2022)

That's very generous. Thankyou.

Great demo, Guy.


----------



## Daren Audio (May 24, 2022)

Ben said:


> Free Violin Runs - Get it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Ben & VSL!

A welcomed addition to my templates and a time-saver!


----------



## ptram (May 24, 2022)

Simple and effective! Thank you for this practical tool!

Paolo


----------



## Rich4747 (May 24, 2022)

these runs sound great!


----------



## muziksculp (May 24, 2022)

Thank You VSL for the free Violin Runs


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2022)

I'm really happy to hear that you like these free instruments 
Check out this video screencast:


----------



## filipjonathan (May 25, 2022)

Can someone who's already downloaded it tell me what's the 'perform runs' patch?


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Can someone who's already downloaded it tell me what's the 'perform runs' patch?


Playing the start note will play a sustained note until you play a note an octave higher or lower, which will trigger the run.


----------



## filipjonathan (May 25, 2022)

Ben said:


> Playing the start note will play a sustained note until you play a note an octave higher or lower, which will trigger the run.


Oh, that's cool! Is there any way to have that sustained note at the end of the run?


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Oh, that's cool! Is there any way to have that sustained note at the end of the run?


Just hold the key


----------



## filipjonathan (May 25, 2022)

Ben said:


> Just hold the key


Oh wow, that's awesome! Such a useful freebie! Thanks guys!


----------



## devonmyles (May 25, 2022)

Thank you VSL. Another very useful freebie.


----------



## madfloyd (May 25, 2022)

I tried to activate this but I don't get a choice to activate it in the Cloud (only my PC or physical iLok). Is that by design?

EDIT: nevermind, I see that it is indeed by design.


----------



## madfloyd (May 25, 2022)

OK, another question. I'm now noticing none of the free libraries are showing up in my Synchron Player. 

I apologize if I'm being totally braindead but can someone help me find them?


----------



## rrichard63 (May 25, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> OK, another question. I'm now noticing none of the free libraries are showing up in my Synchron Player.
> 
> I apologize if I'm being totally braindead but can someone help me find them?


After you activated them in iLok, did you close and reopen your DAW and Synchron Player?


----------



## madfloyd (May 25, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> After you activated them in iLok, did you close and reopen your DAW and Synchron Player?


No. Thought of that but because none of the other free instruments were showing up (from previous releases) I figured that wasn't the issue.

Well it was the issue - or at least partly. It seems that in the past I was satisfied seeing the freebies appear in my iLok licenses... but never actually activated them.

All is good now. Nice to see there's a 'Hello - Free Instruments' section. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ben (May 31, 2022)

Free Harp Glissandos:





HARP GLISSANDOS - Vienna Symphonic Library


Free instrument for the Vienna Symphonic Library's Synchron Player.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## ptram (May 31, 2022)

I feel (more) angelic, now!

Thank you for this new (angelic) gift!

Paolo


----------



## Daren Audio (May 31, 2022)

Thanks VSL for the Harp Glissando!


----------



## tcb (May 31, 2022)

Thanks VSL again again again again again!


----------

